# Which of these would we be better off without?



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Patriotism, in the common textbook sense. I thought about money being an option, but that would be highly difficult. Reverence is kind of fuzzy, it's an indistinct mixture of things that differ for everyone. There is nothing wrong with religion really, it's the bad eggs in each religious group. There are bad Christians, bad Muslims, bad Catholics, bad atheists, etc. It's the humans that are the problem, how they deal with their beliefs & treat others who don't accept.


----------

